# OBD apps



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

Is there any apps for the OBD system you can use to unlock features? Like for jeeps, you can change tire sizes. When you install fog lights, or trailer wiring, you have to unlock that system. 
2019 Rogue S FWD


----------

